# Training For Golf



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi coaches and athletes. I apologize for the delay, but we have made a ton of updates to XL Athlete this week, and wanted to let you know. Sorry it took so long! Everything is free and you can download it and print it off if you like. We just put up eight speed strength workouts today. We have a large Golf section for videos, drills, workouts, and articles.

XL Athlete - Home

Hope that helps!

Dave


----------



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry for the lay-off, but we have recently updated a TON to the site. There are lots more free workouts for you to download and print if you want. Let me know if you have any questions!

Dave

*XL Athlete*


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Long as it remains free, we love it. You know... free... the world's nicest 4 letter word!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you've got it dennis free is one of the nicest 4 letter words.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> I think you've got it dennis free is one of the nicest 4 letter words.


Well, the point is, if it leads to something you have to pay for, I'll delete it like the 5 threads I just did this morning. Something for nothing is like a new ball you find in the rough!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes the new ball in the rough works very well. look out wheres bob I'm sure he'll have something to say about that


----------



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes, it is still free and will remain so. We make our small amounts of money being strength coaches at colleges. This is a service we offer to help primarily high school level athletes, but everyone is welcome to use it as well. We will be offering a store in time, with books (such as Dr. Yessis' Explosive Golf) and equipment to buy, but the workouts, videos, drills, warm ups, and articles will always remain free of charge. Print whatever you want.

We have made a ton of updates, so feel free to check it out!

Site: *XL Athlete*

Let me know if you have any questions.

Dave


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The club in my avatar is a Cobra Speed Pro driver like the one I use.

I deleted the url from your post because it leads to a site selling equipment for profit. If you want to advertise without paying the people who own this site, I will continue to delete your posts or the ad within them.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> The club in my avatar is a Cobra Speed Pro driver like the one I use.
> 
> I deleted the url from your post because it leads to a site selling equipment for profit. If you want to advertise without paying the people who own this site, I will continue to delete your posts or the ad within them.



Sorry Dennis I banned him all but one of his post contained the add and I had already pm'ed him warnig him so he had his chances. 

That is a nice looking club you have there though.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I saw he was banned, but I'll go along as long as he wants to post legitimate questions or wants to participate in the forum like the rest of us. He could simply approach the administrators about the cost of advertising and might be surprised if he found it was worth his while.

As for that club, I'll tell it you said it was pretty, but all that means is that it will probably like you better than me. I've called it some horrible names recently.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Yes the new ball in the rough works very well. look out wheres bob I'm sure he'll have something to say about that


I just found this comment and yes I have something to say; "I'm a diamond in the rough."


----------



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I saw he was banned, but I'll go along as long as he wants to post legitimate questions or wants to participate in the forum like the rest of us. He could simply approach the administrators about the cost of advertising and might be surprised if he found it was worth his while.
> 
> As for that club, I'll tell it you said it was pretty, but all that means is that it will probably like you better than me. I've called it some horrible names recently.


Are you guys talking about me? We're not selling anything, as nothing is for sale at our site. It is a training site, with free content. I guess it could be considered a public library of exercise info, that everyone can use for free. If you can find something for sale on the site, let me know. We have actual jobs training athletes, this is a service site that we use with our own kids and you can use it too.

Dave


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

No Coach... This is another guy who puts a for profit website in every post he writes. He asks some innocuous question about a club, but always seems to comment that he saw it at the website. Your stuff is fine...


----------



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay, that is good to know. I do not want to break any rules. I work with golfers, and have had success with quite a bit of this stuff. Let me know if you guys have any questions, or any requests for stuff you would like to see done training-wise.

Coach D


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

coachdavidh said:


> Okay, that is good to know. I do not want to break any rules. I work with golfers, and have had success with quite a bit of this stuff. Let me know if you guys have any questions, or any requests for stuff you would like to see done training-wise.
> 
> Coach D


Sorry mate It wasn't about you. Your stuff is great and help most of all it's Free. That other guy could just do a normal post it always had to have an ad for his pay site in it.

Luke


----------



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

We have recently begun to receive contributions from sports nutrition consultants at the XL Athlete website, and here is the first article from one of them. It is on fish oil, or Omega-3 fatty acid supplement use and its benefits for athletes of all ages. We recommend it at our respective universities for our athletes, and I personally take it for health benefits. You cannot buy it through us, so you will have to look elsewhere for that. But if you are looking for a nice and fairly short article on this nutrient, this may be something that you should download or print off. I have given it to my athletes as an informative brochure of sorts.

Here is the sheet: *Omega-3 Fatty Acids and Athletes*

Hope that helps!
Coach D


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi coach how is the site going we haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello golfers!

Bit of a long time since I posted last, so my apologies. I have a few articles you may be interested in reading. They are written by Dr. Michael Yessis. Dr. Yessis is Professor Emeritus at California State University, Fullerton. He received his Ph.D. from the University of Southern California. He was the first to show the relationships between muscular strength and endurance in his research. He taught on the university level for over 35 years in the areas of biomechanics (technique analysis), kinesiology (muscle and joint movements) and exercise science. 

He has done quite a bit of writing on the sport of golf, specifically how to train for it. Here are some of his articles if you would like to read them:

*Bending From The Hips is a Learned Skill*

*Coiling or Turning?*

*Do The Feet Move The Body?*

*Does The Club Move The Body?*

*How Many Sit Ups Should You Do?*

*Should You Rotate The Arms or Forearms?*

*Should You Straighten The Left Leg?*

Hope that helps!

Coach D


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Firstly welcome back long time no post. How is the book going?
I'll have a read through these later I'm sure there will be some useful stuff in there.


----------



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Firstly welcome back long time no post. How is the book going?
> I'll have a read through these later I'm sure there will be some useful stuff in there.


Well, thank you very much! I have been quite a bit more busy than I had originally estimated, which is a good thing given the state of economics. Writing has slowed down due to presentations and clinics. 

These articles are quite short, but Dr. Yessis makes some solid points (I believe, anyway). 

Thanks again!

Coach D


----------



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is another Golf article by Dr. Yessis:

*Should You Have A Wide Take-Away?*


----------



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

A couple more golf articles by Dr. Yessis if you're interested:

*Golf: Does The Club Head Have Maximum Speed?*

*Does What We Think Happens, Happen?*

Thanks!
Coach D


----------



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

I guess I'm on a bit of a Dr. Yessis golf article kick lately! I think one of the things I like is that the articles are short and to-the-point, which works better into my schedule, and probably yours too. 

Here is his entire collection of articles at XL Athlete thus far:
*Skill Training For Golf Articles*

"Can You Control The Club Face" is the most recent addition if you have been keeping track. Here is the link to that article:

*Article Link*


----------



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

I would like to get your responses to this article, as it seems to be somewhat controversial in golf circles. Dr. Yessis titled it as "Downswing Determines Power and Accuracy" and is written as a opposition piece to the school of thought suggesting that it is the backswing that determines everything. Here is the first part, and then the link to the rest of it follows:



> In the last few years, I have had several magazines turn down my proposal for an article in which the main premise for hitting well was that the downswing (forward swing) determines the power and accuracy of the hit. According to their experts, power and accuracy is determined by your backswing and initial preparation, not the down or forward swing. Backswing in this case means the preparatory movements to bring the club, bat or racquet backward before you swing down or forward to contact the ball. Is this emphasis on the backswing valid?
> 
> There’s no questioning the fact that the backswing plays an important role in producing power and accuracy in the hit. In essence, you must be in a position from which you can generate maximum force (speed) in the down or forward swing. This is one of the main functions of the backswing; to place the muscles that will be involved in the forward or down swing on stretch, so they can generate more force. However, and this is most important, bringing the hitting implement back into position for the forward or down swing does not by itself generate any force. The best backswing in the world will not send the ball flying forward. To generate the force and to contact the ball, you must swing forward.


The rest of this article is here:
*Downswing Determines Power and Accuracy*

Here is another if you are interested as well:
*Golf: Are You Using Your Hips Properly?*

Thanks!
Coach D


----------



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is an on-course dynamic warm up you are free to use. Basically it is a functional warm up designed to be done just prior to teeing off, right on the golf course itself. It warms up, dynamically, the quads, hamstrings, back, shoulders, and arms. 

Here is the sheet:

*On Course Dynamic Warm Up For Golf*

Thanks!
Coach D


----------

